# Visa and work permit



## teacher (Apr 1, 2009)

The best way to get a Visa and Work permit is to find a teachers job. Some schools allow you to go home when you are done with your lessons that means you are not working full time. Even if you are working full-time Thai schools have a lot of holidays, 2-3 months plus the public holidays. I have been teaching for the past six years and would gladly answer any questions you have.


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

Good of you to make such a kind offer Teachy.
But don't forget to remind those who want a Work Permit that if they get one, it *only* applies to the actual building/school in which you are working.
It doesn't even cover you for teaching students in their homes after school!
Daft really.


----------



## teacher (Apr 1, 2009)

King Silk said:


> Good of you to make such a kind offer Teachy.
> But don't forget to remind those who want a Work Permit that if they get one, it *only* applies to the actual building/school in which you are working.
> It doesn't even cover you for teaching students in their homes after school!
> Daft really.


If someone does teach at home..........one can always say that they are helping out a friend!


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

teacher said:


> If anyone needs a job with visa and work permit contact me on 032530728


It's one thing to have a job and work permit Mr Teacher. But quite another to get paid a decent salary.
Most Teaching jobs outside of the International Schools or Universities are little more than slave labour in my experience.......

*AND sometimes they even deduct tax from your travel allowance!
*
A well known School in Sri Racha does that. AND worse!
They keep back 50bht an hour which is supposed to be refunded on completion of the contract. *Funny how many people get booted-out before completion on some trumped up charge! So the 'held back' monies are not payable...... *

Rotten lot!


----------



## stogiebear (Mar 20, 2009)

If you are on your own and willing to work reasonably hard then you can eke out a living teaching English in Thailand. This profession attracts a lot of unqualified losers and drifters so I wouldn't do it unless it was a last resort.

I did it for four years or so when I first came here and would only be tempted back part time if it was an in house corporate job.


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Officially you ned a degree and teaching experience - and now a days a teacher's cert. Of course, this doesn't mean there aren't jobs for those otside this, its just that they are usually illegal - often working without proper (or any) work permits.

Actually, the easiest way to get a Visa for loS without marriage/retirement/WP'd job, is to get a student visa and take a course with Walen or something - this can stretch to five years (in year lumps). You can't work with it legally - but what's the difference between this and work as an illegal teacher.


----------



## vistasad (Apr 1, 2009)

*Work permit*



teacher said:


> The best way to get a Visa and Work permit is to find a teachers job. Some schools allow you to go home when you are done with your lessons that means you are not working full time. Even if you are working full-time Thai schools have a lot of holidays, 2-3 months plus the public holidays. I have been teaching for the past six years and would gladly answer any questions you have.


Hi Teacher,
How much does a teacher qualified in the International Baccalaureate get? 
And a normal teacher? Does it include boarding and lodging? 
Are there private institutes which provide opportunities? If one works there is it easy to get a work permit.


----------



## vistasad (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Teacher,

Are there a large number of students who take the SAT? Can you give a ballpark figure about your own school?


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

Huh! I recently overheard a Scot teaching in a broad Glasgow accent. So if you happen to hear a Thai talking with one, you will know he/she was one of his students!


----------

